# Sicherheitslücke im Eltima USB-over-Ethernet



## JSEngineering (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Forum,

durch Heise Security bin ich gerade auf eine Sicherheitslücke im Eltima USB-over-Ethernet Treiber aufmerksam geworden.









						USB Over Ethernet | Multiple Vulnerabilities in AWS and Other Major Cloud Services
					

25 CVEs and counting: SentinelLabs' latest research reveals millions of cloud users are exposed to privilege escalations from bugs in shared driver software




					www.sentinelone.com
				




Die in Heise und bei Sentinelone dargestellten Risiken gehen von einer Cloud-Nutzung aus.
Diese Treiber werden aber auch von Herstellern von Industrie-Routern eingesetzt. Bei einem habe ich bereits einen Support-Request gestellt, in wie weit die Router bzw. die PCs befährdet sind durch den Einsatz dieses Treibers.

Sollte ich Antwort erhalten, werde ich Euch informieren. Vermutlich müssen die Hersteller das selbst erst einmal evaluieren.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## JSEngineering (10 Dezember 2021)

Von MBconnect gab es zumindest Entwarnung:


> Die anfälligen Treiber (wspvuhub.sys und wspusbfilter.sys) werden nicht von uns eingesetzt.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2021)

Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier   
Manchmal wünsch ich mir die S5-Zeiten zurück, als die Anbindung über TTY und RK3964R erfolgte.


----------

